# Exposed wires - accelerator (gas) pedal



## Cakeboy (Jan 17, 2007)

Quick question - Car is going into dealers tomorrow for roof adjustment







but I have noticed that there is some exposed wiring behind the accelerator pedal. Not a problem but looks untidy and can't believe it's as intended. Can someone have a quick peek at theirs?
I can get dealer to check it out if it's wrong.
Thanks.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Exposed wires - accelerator (gas) pedal (Cakeboy)*

None that I can see 



-Mark


----------



## Cakeboy (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Exposed wires - accelerator (mark_d_drake)*

Thanks Mark. Hang on....what the...you've got a pedal missing!








Looks like there is some kind of plastic cover there, that might be what I'm missing. Is that cover related to the gas pedal?


----------



## trampdog (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: Exposed wires - accelerator (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_The cover is behind both pedals.. Maybe it's different with an MT..

Hi, mine's a manual transmission and does not have a plastic cover as shown in your photo. Behind the accelerator/gas pedal then there are a few wires that could be better positioned/covered but there is no danger of catching them as they are behind the pedal.
Only noticed mine whist removing the mats to clean them.
paul.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Exposed wires - accelerator (trampdog)*

The other possibility is a difference between US and UK Spec vehicles, but that's unlikely. Can any with a UK spec DSG comment


----------



## Cakeboy (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Exposed wires - accelerator (trampdog)*

Thanks for that paul, can you see the individual coloured wires in the black sheathed wiring loom?
Just looks un-VW like, mark_d_drakes picture makes me think there should be a cover.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Exposed wires - accelerator (Cakeboy)*

Actually, I wonder whether this could be a RHD vs LHS issue...


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

I have a manual too and I can see some wiring too!


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (Speedster356)*

Mine is 2.0T DSG and beige interior, perhaps you could see the pedals easier. I don't see any wires hanging though.


----------



## Cakeboy (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: (darien)*

Thanks for the shot Darien, again still looks like I'm missing that cover. Do you have a shot more to the right, from the gas pedal side?
Many Thanks


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (Cakeboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cakeboy* »_Thanks for the shot Darien, again still looks like I'm missing that cover. Do you have a shot more to the right, from the gas pedal side?
Many Thanks

Here u go.


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (darien)*

I just looked in my car this evening as well.
I have the same setup as you, Darien.
With that tiny little bit of the connection wires exposed behind the plastic cover....


----------



## Cakeboy (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: (Small5)*

Great shots Darien, I really appreciate you taking the time to do that. This what this forum is great for.
Second shot shows a hint of the wires, basically I am missing the cover above that point it would appear! Strange!








Car going in tomorrow for roof doctor, (already found problem myself, 'flap catching on fabric' one) but still needs adjusting. I'll see what they say about the pedal.
Thanks for the help guys


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (Cakeboy)*

Let us know the outcome Dave.
Just looking at specs of your car...I see you have taste!


----------



## Cakeboy (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: (swordfish1)*

Ah! swordfish1 our paths finally cross








I admit it! I copied your description








As you have the same car, do you have the cover shown in the photos above ?
I'll post what VW do/say about it.....


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (minnvw)*

its on the passenger side. you have to straddle the center divider. 
make sure you stretch before getting in or you'll pull a hammie...


----------



## Cakeboy (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: (swordfish1)*

Car back from dealer earlier than expected, as they are happy with it. It had its 'recall' roof service (have you had this swordfish?), and there were some 'alignment problems' fixed. Fingers crossed








They didn't seem to think a cover was missing from behind the accelerator pedal, but do seem to have tidied it up. The cable now has a black sheath all the way down covering it up. Better but quite different to the NA cars.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (Cakeboy)*

Could you elaborate that "Roof" recall? I just picked up my car back from my dealership, and they didn't fix the roof seals since they couldn't duplicate the leakage of the roof seals. That really pissed me off!


_Modified by darien at 8:22 AM 2-8-2007_


----------



## Cakeboy (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: (darien)*

The letter was from Volkswagen, might have been just before Xmas. It had 'Recall' on the envelope but inside it was less scarey, basically an invitation to go into a dealer for a roof check and free valet. 
I don't have the letter to hand but I can post the text later if you want. On the list of work carried out by the dealer it had a 'job code' so presumably is a set procedure from VW.
Just noticed your in Texas so I guess this will be yet another difference between yours and our side of the pond










_Modified by Cakeboy at 9:32 AM 2-8-2007_


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (Cakeboy)*

Same letter as on this thread?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2988636
Had mine recalled, but the dealer said it was essentially just a check up to see how the roof alignment and seals were holding up after a couple of months. Not sure if this was bullsh*t, but I've had no problems with my roof since after the day I picked it up.


----------



## Cakeboy (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: (swordfish1)*

Yes it was the same letter you had, missed it on the forum. Haven't had chance to test roof after 'repairs'. Cleaned and dryed it this morning.....then it rained







I wish summer would hurry up.







If you do get a chance, when you next vacuum, I'd still like to see what the wiring behind your pedals is like. Ta. Dave


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (Cakeboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cakeboy* »_
Yes it was the same letter you had, missed it on the forum. Haven't had chance to test roof after 'repairs'. Cleaned and dryed it this morning.....then it rained







I wish summer would hurry up.







If you do get a chance, when you next vacuum, I'd still like to see what the wiring behind your pedals is like. Ta. Dave

Not vacuumed it yet, the weather is terrible, but thought I'd nip out and get a couple of photos for you. I apologise for the dirty pedals!!















Also I've been busy My wife decided to clear the snow off the MG windscreen with the wipers. Completely ****ed them up. Been spending today trying to get them fixed







Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 
(Incidentally, you see more in the first photo than is visible when sitting in the car or looking in the footwell. The camera was held lower than seat level for that shot).


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (swordfish1)*

Hi Dave:
It looks to me like the wiring harness has not been correctly fitted so that it comes out of the correct hole in the carpet. This is just a guess, I am not familiar with the RHD vehicles. It is also possible that someone pulled the wiring harness up during the PDI process, and did not take the time to properly poke it back down where it belongs. This might have even happened without being noticed when the vehicle was being vacuumed.
My guess is that your dealer could correct this problem for you pretty easily - all that has to be done is this:
*1)* Remove accelerator pedal from floor (not difficult)
*2)* Disconnect the visible connector and then re-route it
*3)* Re-install accelerator pedal
It is also possible that your car may be missing a decorative panel that goes above the accelerator pedal to hide all that stuff. Have a look at another RHD Eos, and see if there is an additional panel present above the accelerator pedal. If you have a look at the photos of the LHD accelerator pedals higher up in this thread, you can see what I am getting at... but, this is just speculation.
Michael


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Can someone with a US Spec MT post a picture of this region. I suspect that they have a better cover for LHD drive cars, where the pedal is against the Center Console, that for RHD cars where the pedal is against the exterior wall. And I guess a picture of a RHD DSG would allow us to complete the analysis


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (swordfish1)*

Here is how it looks on a manual in the US.








We must have fatter feet over here too!


_Modified by flheat at 4:42 PM 2-10-2007_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (flheat)*

Looking at Bruce's picture I'm now convinced this is a RHD drive issue. If I'm right the accelerator in a RHD car is to close to the wheel well for the upper trim piece to be fitted...
John or Simon, if you're out there I'm assuming your 3.2 are DSG. Can one of you contribute a picture of a UK DSG so we can confirm. I'm guessing you too will also have slighly more wiring exposed than Darien and I have..



_Modified by mark_d_drake at 5:50 PM 2-10-2007_


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

These are a few pics of a ROW left hand drive manual.


----------



## Cakeboy (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

My pedal looked exactly the same as swordfish's, thanks for pictures by the way, but it now looks like below...which is a great improvement, it's actually quite difficult to see the cable now as it is covered in a black fabric sheath. Swordfish perhaps you should demand your dealer does the same for you
















So far there seems to be no evidence of a RHD eos with the LHD style cover.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Cakeboy)*

That black fabric tape is wonderful stuff - it is made specifically for wrapping automotive wiring harnesses. Here in Canada we call it 'hockey tape', because of its similarity to tape used to wrap hockey sticks, although the two products (hockey stick tape and automotive wiring harness tape) are not interchangeable.
The primary purpose of the fabric tape in automotive use is to cause the wiring harness to retain a specific shape, so, when you are applying it, be sure that you bend the wire bundle into the shape you want it to have 'forever', then apply the tape. In the photo above, you can see that the wire bundle has two 90° bends in it. If the wire bundle is bent as desired and then wrapped with tape, it will retain the bends. If the wire bundle is straight when it is wrapped, it will be exceedingly difficult to manipulate it into an S-bend shape (as shown above) after it has been wrapped.
Although this is certainly the kind of work that you could reasonably ask your VW dealer to do for you at no charge, my personal suggestion is that if you are sufficient of a perfectionist to notice the exposed wire in the first place, you might be better off to go buy a roll of fabric tape from an auto electrical shop, unplug the connector, then wrap the wire bundle yourself. That way, you can ensure that the job is done exactly the way you want it done... plus, you get the satisfaction of having done the job yourself.
Be sure that the ignition is off before you unplug the connector, and leave the ignition off until all the work is done and the connector is plugged back in, otherwise you will generate a fault code (likely an EPC or CEL light). The connector will have a locking pin on it, the easiest way to cope with these locking pins is to have a flashlight and a small metal nail file with you when you dive in under the dash. The flashlight will help you locate the locking pin in the all-black environment, and the metal nail file will allow you to gently depress it so you can unplug the connector with ease.
Michael


----------



## GurnyGub (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (Cakeboy)*

















UK Eos 3.2 DSG, wiring behind pedals


_Modified by GurnyGub at 12:18 PM 2-12-2007_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (GurnyGub)*

Thanks John
It think this puts the issue to bed.. It's a RHD issue.. And Cakeboy's dealership has a neat solution for others who are concerned about it..
-Mark


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Exposed wires - accelerator (mark_d_drake)*

Mark! Did you notice something missing?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Exposed wires - accelerator (Speedster356)*

Other than expired FLICKR photos ?


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Exposed wires - accelerator (mark_d_drake)*

Nope!
Your car’s center console does not have covers for the screw mounting cavity!
I noticed the same in my car!
I checked in the ETKA part system and I ordered the parts from my dealer ( I had them check the part number just in case)
Guess what!
The covers don’t fit! The cavity has not mounting holes and even if it had, the cover would not be flush with the console, as seen in other photos!
The ETKA does not give an alternative part number for the center console, however it is apparent that there are two types out there!
Ours has no cover!


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Exposed wires - accelerator (Speedster356)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Speedster356* »_Nope!
Your car’s center console does not have covers for the screw mounting cavity!
I noticed the same in my car!
I checked in the ETKA part system and I ordered the parts from my dealer ( I had them check the part number just in case)
Guess what!
The covers don’t fit! The cavity has not mounting holes and even if it had, the cover would not be flush with the console, as seen in other photos!
The ETKA does not give an alternative part number for the center console, however it is apparent that there are two types out there!
Ours has no cover!










mine doesn't have a cover either ---I remember back before I got my car seeing a spec sheet with 2 different interior codes based on date---may have been related to the under the seat drawer that there was a change sometime ---I thought it had to do more with color of the black plastic but aparently there were other changes as well.
my production date is dec06 (MT no package)








and my main mission of finding the spider is accomplished







i knew he lived somewhere---thought the screw hole was a good spot but he prefered the passanger door instead.....not any more


----------

